# Treating Soil under Concrete with Termidor



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

you could always approach a exterminator and tell them you have the holes pre drilled and just want them to rod it with termidor for you, see if they will give you a discount for doing the hard work. 

or

there is a nice selection of equipment here.

http://store.doyourownpestcontrol.com/bg-equipment/b-g-termite-equipment


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Why would you even be treating a sidewalk?


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

When my house was treated I had to remove the first few planks of my deck to access the ground below and the old concrete stoop under there. Holes were drilled in the basement perimeter just inside the footings about every 12 inches. Holes were drilled through the concrete porches, the stoops and the garage floor. A 6 inch deep trench was dug around the perimeter. The principal was to build a solid barrier of termicide with no gaps. 200 gallons of concentrated chemical was used for 1100 sqft ground plan. I don't know what the diluted total was. Termicide was injected about every 12 inches up the height of the foundation, the porch holes and the interior footing holes. It was fairly large truck mounted pump. Why the porches and sidewalks adjacent to the house? That is where the termites entered my house between that little gap, unseen. It all went well except for an 10x4 inset concrete porch surround by three wall. Guess where they returned . Cost the extermination company under their warranty, entry to fix the rim joists, sills, studs, coner posts demo and replace the porch for access. Before the porch slab was poured they dumped another gallons of termicide. I haven't seen a termite for 12 years. Yes, it is important to get under the side walks an porches. of course I will probably end with some nasty disease living in that moat of termicide 

More power to you for doing it yourself . There was nothing overly complex about the work. It can be done I am sure, but is no small amount of work. It would have taken me weeks. Good luck. I would get the proper equipment


----------

